# Forum members read here!!!!!!



## Mutt

Ok here we go.We need input from everyone, so here is the breakdown.

MarPassion has set up on the homepage. (www.marijuanapassion.com). A seedbank list.

Its dated and some don't exist. Now this will be a great tool for everyone. We can vote on each seedbank and leave a comment. This will be great as then we will have a consumer base on shipping success and overall customer satisfaction. So We need to get a list of every seedbank that you guys have ordered from and we can re-build the database. 

Rules:
rule #1: Do not ever ever ever everever report on how a seedback ships. THIS IS A NO-NO do not post about the stealth shipping method. EVER. If you do.....you will get an earful and the post will be deleted. 

Rule #2: *do not* vote or leave a comment if you *have not* personally ordered from there. Word of mouth is not accurate.

Thats it.

Thanks every one for your help. 

Please supply the link too when posting the company.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Gypsy Nirvana's Seed boutique www.seedboutique.com *
*Peak Seeds www.peakseeds.com *


----------



## Ogof

Gypsy Nirvana's Seed Boutique
http://www.seedboutique.com/

Planetskunk
http://planetskunk.com/


----------



## Stoney Bud

Nirvana

http://www.nirvana-shop.com/cannabis_seeds.php


----------



## Bubs

I Just Order From http://www.seedboutique.com/ Used a Debit Visa Gift Card Fast Shipping To Southern Cali in 3 Days 100% Safe. 

Now i Order From http://www.drchroinc.com Used The Same Method Fast Shiping To Southern Cali in 3 Days 100% Safe.

But I'm Going To Try To Order From Rhino Seeds Let U Know How It Works Out Later  

If U Order There Let Me Know Plzz


----------



## astra007

this is a bad seedbank, they have been ripping peeps off - buyer beware.  same for the nottingham seedbank and quebec seeds


----------



## astra007

i have ordered from all over the world personally; for myself and for others.  i know first hand of over 5,000 strains and several hundred seed banks


----------



## astra007

heavens stairway and cannabis-world were busted in quebec a few months ago.  the same for viseeds last month - all canadian.  marc emery magizine is running but his seedbank is gone as well as the hemp depot - canadian too.  kind seed moved from canada to holland and worldwide seeds disolved along with ganjaland when C/W went down.  the bc seed co. is a rip off site, hemcy UK moved to austria.  stay away from rhinoseeds and nottingham seedbank.  bcbd has a shop in holland called bcbudonline.


----------



## astra007

sierra seeds is back up and running.  got a forum to


----------



## Stoney Bud

I'll stick with Nirvana. Lots of orders. No problems. Ever.

Works for me.


----------



## astra007

ya but what are ya growing - nirvana sells everything; test seeds, old stock, bagseed.  i know cause of mongoose.  good luck.


----------



## LLCoolBud

For my first grow i looked for the closet breder to me. Sent a money order threw regular mail. 1 1/2 weeks to there 1 1/2 weeks back. Took 3 weeks to get my seeds. If you use credit card im sure it would only take half the time. Good genetics deveoped for candads environment.

Used to have forum thats how i checked my shit out first, now its closed down happened around the same time OG went down but still got my seeds and im planning to prolly order one or two more strains from there in my time easily.
www.drgreenthumb.com


----------



## Stoney Bud

astra007 said:
			
		

> ya but what are ya growing - nirvana sells everything; test seeds, old stock, bagseed. i know cause of mongoose. good luck.


Who is "mongoose" and what has he or she said?

What proof is offered? Has Nirvana admitted or denied the accusations?

What are you calling "bagseed"?

Each crop I've grown from Nirvanas seeds has been top notch, quality MJ. It is what it says it is. A 100% germination rate is pretty good. That's what I've had.

That's a hell of an accusation you've thrown out there. What do you have to back it up? I'm really interested.


----------



## LLCoolBud

I think nirvava strains are fine but on other forums ive seen many ppl look down apon nirvana just because of there prices saying that there quality isnt as good ect. but its not the case.


----------



## Stoney Bud

LLCoolBud said:
			
		

> I think nirvava strains are fine but on other forums ive seen many ppl look down apon nirvana just because of there prices saying that there quality isnt as good ect. but its not the case.


That's odd. I've looked at a lot of seed suppliers and some of them charge way higher than Nirvana. Can someone give me some real examples of prices on specific items of Nirvana's that are available elsewhere for less money?

Part of the reason I use them is that they are based in Holland. It makes me feel safer knowing that one end of the journey is in a weed friendly country. In others, cops are trying to bust them from both ends.

What a crazy world we live in huh?


----------



## astra007

we are speaking of gypsy nirvana?  correct?  if so, then mongoose is the owner that gypsy stole the seedbank from.  and then won the lawsuit to get it back.  concerns OG as well.  and the boutique


----------



## astra007

marc emery sold dutch passion seeds.  email them, D/P and they say - that f'ing conman...................  nirvana 25.00 fer 10 seeds - deal of the century, to good to be true   hehehe.  nirvana with mongoose 5 star.  nirvana with gypsy 1/2 star.  now we will see.


----------



## astra007

oh ya, mongoose got ic mag control back.   gypsy nirvana is a british citizen - his bank in the UK is seedsdirect.  then did have nirvana and the seed boutique in holland.  why do ya think overgrow went down?  court case.


----------



## Mutt

I'm a Nirvana grower at the moment. I will say there phenos are all over the place. but I'm still very happy with them. 15 bucks a pack. I am not complaining. but still have my eye set on some of DJ's stock. mmmmmm. but those seeds ain't cheap. and I am not made of money. when ten seeds cost almost as much as my HID Its hard to justify the purchase.


----------



## astra007

hey guys. im involved with 3 seedbanks and know several breeders.  check out the new vancouver seedbank, i'll get the url.  because i grow fer medical peeps, i always look fer cheap seeds but also good genetics.  check out www.planetskunk.co.uk  in ireland for good cheaper genetics.  got a forum too.  lots of pheno's= test beans  but its luck 'o the draw.

its still MJ right?  i'll probly get the boot fer postin this but what the hey? eh?


----------



## Hick

There are seedbank urls and recommendations posted all over this board. What makes you think "that" would "get the boot"?


----------



## Stoney Bud

astra007 said:
			
		

> we are speaking of gypsy nirvana? correct? if so, then mongoose is the owner that gypsy stole the seedbank from. and then won the lawsuit to get it back. concerns OG as well. and the boutique


 
I'm speaking of NIRVANA SEEDS

As for all the court stuff and what type of person anyone is, I couldn't care less. I buy the seeds, I grow the seeds, I get great pot from the seeds, I get great clones off the plants grown from the seeds.

I really don't care about their genetics or if they were stolen from the moon. The final product is what I'm going for. All the drama stops before entering my door.

The name "Nirvana" must be the same as what you're talking about, but I understand that there are different shops? Is the link above the one you're talking about?


----------



## astra007

sorry hick, got only 1 eye working.  planetskunk ya get booted fer posting url's    forgot where i was.  and other guy - you been lucky -  and its luck of the draw   stoney bud  that is   do what ya want - i dont deal with scumbags; bcbd, gypsy or rhino.


----------



## Stoney Bud

astra007 said:
			
		

> its luck of the draw stoney bud that is do what ya want.


No, it's not "the luck of the draw", it's a past trail of perfect transactions and a great product. I got exactly what I ordered each time and it's always been a quality product.

I think Nirvana has a quality product and is consistant in that quality. It's very likely that I know more about their product than you do.

If you don't like thier product or the people involved, then just don't use them. If you have proof of their product being inferior, then by all means, please tell us what your proof is and how you came about that proof.

Name calling doesn't tell us anything other than the fact that you don't like the person.

How about telling us why you don't like him and what that has to do with his product.


----------



## astra007

ok enough is enough, i've used this gd cheap seeds site and my germ rate was the shits.  you can blow yer 15.00 or 25.00 bucks on inferior genetics from a recognized conman all you want.  im canadian and i will tell you straight up the marc emery is another conman as is matthew from bcbd.  you can order there to; well bcbd.  what seeds did sprout from a 250.00 purchase were skaggly and worn looking.  so i checked into things thru my contacts and found out everything i have already mentioned.  

i tried to be nice and just say it was the luck of the draw but you got to push it so..........  did it ever occur to you that maybe being a mod here gets you good seeds.  gypsy is running his good stuff thru the seed boutique and his test beans, old stock, and "bagseed" thru nirvana, a sale is a sale to him.

and before you run off again; my connections were in part stemming from lavel quebec, as im a nomad.  then i have breeder connections as well.


----------



## Stoney Bud

Nirvana doesn't know who I am. I order as a private person, not as anyone connected to this site.

I've PM'd you with the rest of my reply.

Lets keep it civil on the public messages. On this site, we don't allow bad mouthing. Other sites do. We don't.

If you can't say it politely, then just don't say it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Well let me add my 2 cents to this thread. I myself have purchased seeds from Nirvana with no problems. I purchased 4 strains from him and as of today every seed has germinated with no problems. That's right folks 100% germ rate. His genetics may not be the best but what do ya want for $15. You can buy from him or not everyone has their own opinion. Just for those who didn't know there is a list of seedbanks to buy or not to buy from on this forum with ratings. I ask that you check it out before ordering any seeds. *


----------



## astra007

im not talking about nirvana.nl - hey im a member there for 2 years now.  im talking about *GYPSY nirvana.*


----------



## learnin to gro

hey new here first post actually i got my seeds from www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com and paid by credit safepay they said 9-15 bus daysit it took 21 but arrived very discreetly and safe from customs i live in US also   hey its my first time didnt know any better.   but im starting my long process now.   im going to try all cfl 30watt and use 15 of em in a 30"x30" by 4ft cube will be posting results and pics along the way.  for anyone not too interested in hid lighting youll finally get a start to finish bio of how it works bud yield etc etc.  i obught white widow seeds and cant wait to get started


----------



## PinkMystic

Is Money order or cash the only way to order from peakseeds.com?


----------



## Earl Myrtue

Hi everyone!I would like to get seeds!Where is the best place to get a good deal?I live in Calif.USA.Will I get them here with out any problems?


----------



## SmokeGooD

www.WeedCity.com Good Site


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

PinkMystic said:
			
		

> Is Money order or cash the only way to order from peakseeds.com?


*Yup that's it. Took about 2 weeks to get back to us here in the US.  *


----------



## DLtoker

Wow... A lot of crankiness for a while there.  Thing is though I bought seeds from Sacred Seeds in Toronto Canada and I was talking to the two guys there for some time.  Neither of them had any good things to say about Marc Emery.  e.g.  Seeds NEVER arriving multiple times... I personally bought a shirt from marc and it took almost 3 months to get it becuase it "was back ordered"  Off topic but needed to get my mind there out on that one...


----------



## hemp

i bought from dutch-seeds.com. i have not received my seeds and they have not answered any of my emails. i spoke to them several times with no problems before sending the money, once i said i sent the cash, i've never heard from them again. i sent over 400US. am pissed about that.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

hemp said:
			
		

> i bought from dutch-seeds.com. i have not received my seeds and they have not answered any of my emails. i spoke to them several times with no problems before sending the money, once i said i sent the cash, i've never heard from them again. i sent over 400US. am pissed about that.


*So i take it you live in the US. If so i can see why you didn't receive your seeds. Right on their front page it says and i quote "they do not distribute seeds in Germany or outside Europe. We will not return any payments, of whatever type, made from Germany or outside Europe"! Here is the link to their front page.  http://www.dutch-passion.nl/*


----------



## SmokeGooD

Um Hemp Why did you send so much money on a site that u don't even know about. if that was me i would of bot the cheapest seed to start with, just to see what they about,,hope you don't make that mistake again


----------



## bombbudpuffa

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Wow... A lot of crankiness for a while there. Thing is though I bought seeds from Sacred Seeds in Toronto Canada and I was talking to the two guys there for some time. Neither of them had any good things to say about Marc Emery. e.g. Seeds NEVER arriving multiple times... I personally bought a shirt from marc and it took almost 3 months to get it becuase it "was back ordered" Off topic but needed to get my mind there out on that one...


I got my 1st beans from Marc Emery...years ago. Can't remember what kind but I killed them all anyway. Lol.


----------



## noodles

Hey

I live in the U.S. and I recently bought seeds from 420 seeds.  They are from the UK.  They were cheap and only had like 7 or 8 strains but they came through. In only 6 days from ordering I had seeds at my door.  Type up 420 seeds and take a look.  Nothing fancy but they deliver! Im currently frowing them and they are all 2 weeks old. I had 100% germination rate and they are growing strong.  The seeds are good.

Later


----------



## Stoney Bud

As long as you don't type: http://420seeds.com

That one's a white water rafting thing.......

It's actually: http://www.420-seeds.com/

Hhahaahahaa, I wonder if they get some weird emails....

"Hi, your web page doesn't list seeds, but a friend told me......"

I checked out the seed page and one I really liked the sound of is:

White Widow Max
10 x White Widow max marijuana seeds
Only $54.95
INDOOR / OUTDOOR Indoor / can be grown outdoor 
TYPE Indica / Sativa mix
THC very high, ~20% 
PLANT HEIGHT medium 
FLOWERING TIME Weeks 8/10 
HARVEST Month 8/9 
YIELD Up to 550g m2 

Big Bud is rated only 50g m2 higher in yeild! I want to see some WW that looks like Big Bud.....Oh my!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> As long as you don't type: http://420seeds.com
> 
> That one's a white water rafting thing.......
> 
> It's actually: http://www.420-seeds.com/
> 
> Hhahaahahaa, I wonder if they get some weird emails....
> 
> "Hi, your web page doesn't list seeds, but a friend told me......"
> 
> I checked out the seed page and one I really liked the sound of is:
> 
> White Widow Max
> 10 x White Widow max marijuana seeds
> Only $54.95
> INDOOR / OUTDOOR Indoor / can be grown outdoor
> TYPE Indica / Sativa mix
> THC very high, ~20%
> PLANT HEIGHT medium
> FLOWERING TIME Weeks 8/10
> HARVEST Month 8/9
> YIELD Up to 550g m2
> 
> Big Bud is rated only 50g m2 higher in yeild! I want to see some WW that looks like Big Bud.....Oh my!


Ummmmm...I second that!


----------



## noodles

What does that mean white water rafting? Could someone explain.  I know I didnt type the site exacly right but what is meant by the WWR.

Later


----------



## hemp

no i don't live in the US and it's dutch-seeds.com. not dutchpassion



			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *So i take it you live in the US. If so i can see why you didn't receive your seeds. Right on their front page it says and i quote "they do not distribute seeds in Germany or outside Europe. We will not return any payments, of whatever type, made from Germany or outside Europe"! Here is the link to their front page. http://www.dutch-passion.nl/*


----------



## hemp

unfortunately, they came recommended by some other chat site. but i now realise that may have been the seller. oh well, lesson learned.



			
				SmokeGooD said:
			
		

> Um Hemp Why did you send so much money on a site that u don't even know about. if that was me i would of bot the cheapest seed to start with, just to see what they about,,hope you don't make that mistake again


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

hemp said:
			
		

> unfortunately, they came recommended by some other chat site. but i now realise that may have been the seller. oh well, lesson learned.


*OK i found the site you were talking about and your still not gonna like the news. According to them they lost all info regarding orders. Here is a link. http://www.dutch-seeds.com/*


----------



## hemp

yeah, i've seen that. only i posted it, not ordered it via the net. but not only that, they wont answer any of my emails or phone calls. they are on break now, but prior to that, still no answer. 

thanks for your efforts. much appreciated. 



			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *OK i found the site you were talking about and your still not gonna like the news. According to them they lost all info regarding orders. Here is a link. http://www.dutch-seeds.com/*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

hemp said:
			
		

> yeah, i've seen that. only i posted it, not ordered it via the net. but not only that, they wont answer any of my emails or phone calls. they are on break now, but prior to that, still no answer.
> 
> thanks for your efforts. much appreciated.


*Hey man don't give up on it. I would keep trying until you get some kind of reply from them. $400 is alot of cash man ya know. Good luck and hope you get your seeds.  *


----------



## crintonator

i just ordered from them and they shipped next day im patiently awaiting now


----------



## crintonator

super fast shipping just got mine today nice and discreetly, i did everything with a cc not sure how smart that is but i felt secure on their site and i got em now.  Now to put them in dirte


----------



## pussum

Just a suggestion for next time, but do not ever ever ever ever ever ever ever leave a paper trail. EVER. ....ever.


----------



## kasgrow

I have ordered from www.drchronic three times with great results. All three orders came in 5 days to ca. I have had 100% germ with 22 seeds so far. DJ shorts, Mandala, and Nirvana.


----------



## MR.GREENIE

www.cannabean.com


----------



## Rdrose

*Buy Dutch Seeds ( http://www.buydutchseeds.com )  *

*My first purchase of seeds and I was very happy with the service.*


----------



## HippyInEngland

gone bust and suddenly gone back to normal again or a takeover site to collect info

never deliver to your address


Hippy


----------



## jrobertson

nirvana seeds boutique, fast and good seeds. JR


----------



## jrobertson

seedsboutique gypsy nirvana, they are prompt and good seeds, JR


----------



## Dubbaman

so if we have gotton some good feel for what bean cos will and wont ship to the us how come ther eisnt a list yet cause i know im thinking of getting some imports of my own so i can really know what im burnin and see if its better than the stuff i already get)


----------



## rolln up to burn it down!

I have never ordered seeds online,  always just grew buddies seeds and bag seeds.  I have read that if Customs picks them out of the mail that they will just send you an empty package?  Has anyone ever heard of customs trying to take further actions?  I just don't want an undercover to deliver my seeds or anything of the sort....anybody got any background knowledge on that?  Thanks...


----------



## flyinhawaiian

PLANET SKUNK order 3 different times and got every time about ten days to my littlte grass shack in hawaii


----------



## Barrelhse

I've had good luck with MarijuanaSeeds-nl and Peak seeds. Rhino delivered 10 broken seeds. Hemcy- good turn-around, but trouble germ. Alpha Bud- tried 3 at three diff. times and have one plant.


----------



## tater_salad

I live in the USA. Have ordered and paid with CC from the following companies. I have had good germ rates with all. Would buy from all again.

Dr. Chronic
BCBudDepot
BCSeedKing - Lots of extras and freebies
Online Alien Growshop
Hemp Depot - Money order 
Dope-Seeds

Hope this helps.


----------



## Thorn

I used http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl

and found them to be pretty good. ordered 10 afghan, got 5 free seeds which were easy sativa. so far 100% germ on the free easy sativa but not so good with afghan unfortunately. good quick stealthy post  i was pretty happy with what i got and they were pretty cheap


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

I ordered on line with CC from www.kindseed.com

recieved with no problem. all seeds sprouted. let u know later about the smoke.

just ordered from www.1stopseedshop.com. about week and half ago, still waiting for those.

all ordering was online with CC


----------



## slick

anybody order from vancouver island seed company they have some nuice looking strains but was wondering if anybody had ordered from them before?


----------



## dimebag420

any thoughts on dr. greenthumb???


----------



## AzLaker

Very good seedbank....two weeks max to southwest U.S. You need to register before they allow you in. http://www.seedbay.com/index.php?a=1017 I've used them many times and you get what you ordered. 

AzLaker


----------



## daf

any1 order seeds from dutchbreed for the u,s


----------



## iiii

PlanetSkunk.com. Delivers discretely to the US. Thank me later..............


----------



## mrspliffy

world of seeds.i grow afgan kush and the seeds come in 7 or 3 packs.i always buy feminized seeds and every time i get 100%female.i trusted this seedbank imensly due to this fact.try afgan kush ,her oily hash like taste and outer body hit is imensly uplifting.


----------



## baggervance

DR. Green thumb delivered two weeks paid credit card
nirvana delivered in 10 days credit card
both did what they said and would order agin


----------



## Dankerz

*The Attitude Seed Bank Co
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/*
 seems they are doing alot of people good these days..super fast delivery and good mature seeds with good germ rates.


----------



## seadog

Dr comic....sold me duff seed..1 from 10 germinated using three different methods..the one that did grow was nothing like the seed I got from Barneys of the same vatiety....and when I complained about this I was told that seeds are sold as a novelty and are not ment to be germinated...


----------



## painterdude

when I ordered from Attitude I chose to go the STEALTH post route.....and they gave me a tracking number........I thought it was UPS instead of US Postal Service.....so UPS said my tracking number was INVALID NUMBER.....so I write Attitude, 'Can't track my package with UPS, invalid number, etc.'......and they write back and tell me to try US Postal Service, and the package arrived that day and I didn't do anything.....and all the seeds germed and were out of the soil in two days, sprouting wings of newness....nice thread for seed stories, appreciate all the information.......thanks, painterdude


----------



## SherwoodForest

Got mine from Attitude the other day. Very strange that in my mail box was a note to come pick it up at the post office. They claimed it needed a signature, which is wierd because it wasn't supposed to. No biggie, I went and got the package, everything was perfect.


----------



## painterdude

Hey Sherwood.......mine were in my mailbox.....and even had the Custom's Stamp of Approval......did you get the tee shirt special delivery?


----------



## Amateur Grower

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Got mine from Attitude the other day. Very strange that in my mail box was a note to come pick it up at the post office. They claimed it needed a signature, which is wierd because it wasn't supposed to. No biggie, I went and got the package, everything was perfect.


 
Does that make you nervous? It would me.

AG


----------



## Relentless999

attitude is the ****. got two orders from them and they arrived perfectly in southern us in about a week.  i also ordered from breedbay, but had to send a money order for that, so i havent gotten the order yet.


----------



## UCanDoIt

I just got off The Attitude website.
After reading all the "rules and Regs', I went to check the security status of the sit itself...They stated that if I went to "file' then to "properties", that I would find that the site was encrypted...Well...it is "not encrypted'

What does that mean???????


----------



## Mutt

as long as check out is SSL verified should be fine.


----------



## the chef

Attitude rocks i have made 3 orders and got a tude and doggies n..s t-shirts.All came within 8 days or less, got 4 popped now in different stages and looooking gooood.


----------



## legalize_freedom

hxxp://www.hempdepot.ca/  I can't believe it's not up here already, or I would have added it a long time ago.  ordered 2x from them with International postal money order, all seeds came through within a week to 10 days.  100% germination.  They stock many breeders genetics, including Subcools (TGA), and Joey Weeds.  Shipped to the US, proffesional and discreat.  I will definately order from them again.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy

You might want to search for them in the forum here.  About 90% of the beans we got from them did not germinate and they claimed some real bogus stuff as a reason.  I would not order from them again with reputable alternatives available.




			
				legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I can't believe it's not up here already, or I would have added it a long time ago. ordered 2x from them with International postal money order, all seeds came through within a week to 10 days. 100% germination. They stock many breeders genetics, including Subcools (TGA), and Joey Weeds. Shipped to the US, proffesional and discreat. I will definately order from them again.


hxxtp://www.hempdepot.ca/[/URL


----------



## mikeybtoken

I've made four order now, wife put a halt to any more until after I have a harvest.

First canabisseeds.com 
Still have no seeds from them don't expect to ever see them, order was placed in late spring. They will not return emails, quit trying. Not alone know of others with same story.

Second Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds
Got my White Widow seeds in about a week no problems. Nine poped within the first 48hrs. I have six of their girls that are about three to four weeks from the finnish line.

Third Dopeseeds.com 
Short Stuff High Quality Seeds is the breader that I chose, I got Onyx, Rusian Rocket Fuel, along with five freebie u/k seeds in about a week.

Fourth Nirvana 
I got Nothern Lights, White Widow and Ak-48 seeds in about a week after my order along with a free Nirvana wallet. 

Peace MBT


----------



## wedginfool

hi this is my first post in a long time and the first one in this category....but i wanted to tell everyone that marijuanaseedsnl shipped me some seeds that were intersepted by homeland security.......... i was using their stealth delivery too.
that was like my 3rd order i've had from them and the only one ever intersepted. just thought everyone should know, they may have gotten onto an intersept list 
is it true that if your seeds are intersepted and you've bought from the attitude and selected the stealth delivery that even if they are found they will still ship you out another shipment????  
i was reading that off of their sight yesterday...........anyone with any experience with them ......... or with anyone with any experience about getting their seeds intersepted by homeland security..........should i be concerned


----------



## spaceface

Ordered from theattitude....payed with my credit card....fast ship!!...took only 6 days to get to me in the states!...however....none of my beans germed...also still waiting to hear back from the tude.....


----------



## Real78

What does happen to you if they get your seeds? Do they come after you, or are you put on a watch list?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Real78 said:
			
		

> What does happen to you if they get your seeds? Do they come after you, or are you put on a watch list?



Nothing--neither of those things will happen.  You get a letter saying that they have confiscated your seeds.  That is it.


----------



## leightbawler

hey! can anybody out there tell me if "Hemp depot" is still in business, I read they had a 4* star rating, but then i saw a posting stating they were no longer in business but there website is still up, so whats up! i need a good seed bank that ships to U.S. any advise would be much appreciated.


----------



## subcool

Hempdepot is 100% still in business with great pricing and loads of selection My DJ Short Blueberry arrived in 5 days

Sub


----------



## leightbawler

Thanx SUBCOOL I think I was reading some old news back from 2006-2007 when hemp depot was Raided, maybe only temporarily out of business But ya" there website looks awesome.       "Peace friend".


----------



## Jericho

:bump: 

Figured i would bump this as i noticed allot of people stating how there seeds are going to be sent. 1st post of this thread is to make sure we all get our seeds without them being destroyed by customs. 

Peace all and happy growing.


----------



## pawpaw

Not ready to try germinating any yet but I have to give my highest marks to Attitude for their truly excellent service.


----------



## lTizZLel

Can somebody update on a good seed bank thanks


----------



## Jericho

check out the banner at the top of the page. Nirvana.


----------



## amw

alright peeps,just wanted to let everybody know of a really standup guy with killer genetics at good prices with great stealth delivery methods.my man sanniesshop is well worth trying.been doing business with sannie and crew for five years.lost one package but sannie was quick to make it right plus extras for my troubles.very straight up company 7 days to n.c. in the u.s.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special

Uhhhh.... spam? ^^^^


----------



## Hick

The Silver Bullet Special said:
			
		

> Uhhhh.... spam? ^^^^


Uhhhm.. I'd say he's just happy with sannies..:confused2:  thats what this thread is about, personal recommendations from personal experience


----------



## painterdude

Hick said:
			
		

> Uhhhm.. I'd say he's just happy with sannies..:confused2:  thats what this thread is about, personal recommendations from personal experience



Where have you been?  I miss you ripping me a new one.  Any suggestions to create some kind of strife....like 'can you believe how bad the replacement NFL officials are?'


----------



## newanimal

hello, this is one of my few posts here on the forum. Still a newbe here and wish to begin my own first time grow. I  ordered a few seeds  from World-wide-Seed.com single seed co. (first time order ever) . They ship stealth as a standard method. 
Just picked up the package to find the contents were intercepted by U.S. Customs and Border Protection.  A notice included stating a violation of regulations concerning movement of plant products, etc., etc., .  Violation may result in penalties (which never really happens i understand right?)
Anyway, was there some imprudence on my part?? I used a credit card...
the wrong seed bank??  Or just unlucky first time....??


----------



## jegaman

link above is dead ^^


----------



## stonedagain714

amw said:


> alright peeps,just wanted to let everybody know of a really standup guy with killer genetics at good prices with great stealth delivery methods.my man sanniesshop is well worth trying.been doing business with sannie and crew for five years.lost one package but sannie was quick to make it right plus extras for my troubles.very straight up company 7 days to n.c. in the u.s.



ive done business with sannie and did a lot of reading reviews about sannies shop(i was a little parinoid about buryng beans when i first started),couldnt find many bad reviews on him.ended up getting my beans in something like 8 days.he also answered all my emails that i sent to him personally.only downfall is i had to sign for the package


----------



## dinon39

i ordered some candy cane from http://www.mjseedscanada.ca/ got them is 3 days and also from http://www.quebecannabisseeds.com/ got AK 47, M 39 and Northern lights Num.5 got them in 4 days


----------

